# Buying an used 8th gen console PS4,XBONE,Switch,etc.. off from eBay



## sc00pj0hn (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm feeling quite bored and i was very impressed of the Nintendo Switch back when it was revealed, while my brother is considering to buy a PlayStation 4 to play with his local friends, thought the problem is that it comes about money. After registering an eBay account, i will be planning to buy one of the consoles off from that site, but the problem is that there's not so many used consoles in Italy (my country of origin) and i thought that if i would instead get a used console outside Italy, it would be worth unless it's NTSC, which it's not a valid region for my country. The reason i asked is that i needed help since it's the first time i'm on eBay and i have to plan to get it around summer AND to try to get a lower cost used console price. Does anyone have any answers if i went to buy a used console outside my country of origin (excluding United States and Japan).


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 15, 2018)

Any PS4 under 200 quid is likely a scam.
Especially under 150.

Region locking doesn't matter much anymore, PS4/XBone are completely region free and BC games for the Xbox are also region free.


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 15, 2018)

I don't know about Xbox but PS4 and switch are region free. I wouldn't buy a used switch though after seeing all the comments when it came out about people finally having a console to use on the toilet.

There is even a good possibility you could find a new console cheaper than a used one if you broaden your search and possibly wait for a good sale or coupon. I paid $200 for my PS4 $150 for my Xbox one and $240 for my switch all new.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 15, 2018)

sc00pj0hn said:


> I'm feeling quite bored and i was very impressed of the Nintendo Switch back when it was revealed, while my brother is considering to buy a PlayStation 4 to play with his local friends, thought the problem is that it comes about money. After registering an eBay account, i will be planning to buy one of the consoles off from that site, but the problem is that there's not so many used consoles in Italy (my country of origin) and i thought that if i would instead get a used console outside Italy, it would be worth unless it's NTSC, which it's not a valid region for my country. The reason i asked is that i needed help since it's the first time i'm on eBay and i have to plan to get it around summer AND to try to get a lower cost used console price. Does anyone have any answers if i went to buy a used console outside my country of origin (excluding United States and Japan).


NTSC? Don't worry about that. These aren't the consoles of old. They're region-free and will work just fine.


----------



## sc00pj0hn (Mar 15, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Any PS4 under 200 quid is likely a scam.
> Especially under 150.
> 
> Region locking doesn't matter much anymore, PS4/XBone are completely region free and BC games for the Xbox are also region free.



Well, bad news, i am actually looking for used consoles below 200 euros, and i didn't expect that cheap used consoles are scam? How? Due to my family getting a lower budget than i expected, i've been actually looking for used consoles below 200 or 100 euros because i couldn't really manage to get lots of money.



jefffisher said:


> I don't know about Xbox but PS4 and switch are region free. I wouldn't buy a used switch though after seeing all the comments when it came out about people finally having a console to use on the toilet.
> 
> There is even a good possibility you could find a new console cheaper than a used one if you broaden your search and possibly wait for a good sale or coupon. I paid $200 for my PS4 $150 for my Xbox one and $240 for my switch all new.


My eBay search on both PS4 and Switch are filtered with the max price being 200 euros, as you can see above, the reason is that my parents job currently don't have a great outcome in money. But honestly, 240 is still not a good price for me when discounted, and i'm sure that at christmas the Switch never got very cheap as it seemed like it was on that price you perhaps referred to.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 15, 2018)

sc00pj0hn said:


> Well, bad news, i am actually looking for used consoles below 200 euros, and i didn't expect that cheap used consoles are scam? How? Due to my family getting a lower budget than i expected, i've been actually looking for used consoles below 200 or 100 euros because i couldn't really manage to get lots of money.



I don't want to be a dick but... that's not me problem.
Neither is it for a scammer who's trying to rip you off with a box filled with bricks.

Used PS4's are ~200 quid.
You can get them cheaper then that but it's a hit and miss between banned consoles and literal boxes with bricks.

Only trying to give some advice and a friendly warning.


----------



## sc00pj0hn (Mar 18, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I don't want to be a dick but... that's not me problem.
> Neither is it for a scammer who's trying to rip you off with a box filled with bricks.
> 
> Used PS4's are ~200 quid.
> ...



Well.... i have no words how i should do then...
GameStop seems the only affidable for used consoles but there's no smaller price i can get to.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 18, 2018)

http://store.musicmagpie.co.uk/products/sony-ps4-500gb-black-3f9b4ee7-9c1c-46fc-b175-cf816e51439b

£190 when added to basket- phat pre owned.


----------

